# Painting/ الدهانات والاصباغ والبويات



## محسن النقيب (14 أغسطس 2008)

بعض الملفات عن الدهانات


----------



## محسن النقيب (14 أغسطس 2008)

*دهانات السيارات*

دهانات السيارات


----------



## محسن النقيب (14 أغسطس 2008)

*دهانات/ تعاريف /وطريقة الخلط*

دهانات/ تعاريف /وطريقة الخلط


----------



## chem_man77 (14 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محسن
وهذه بداية الغيث انشالله


----------



## ماجد مصر (14 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا لتعابك ، محتاج كتاب يشرح خطوط و طرق دهان السيارات و شرح للمواد المستخدمة فى كل خطوة فى مراحل الدهان و تركيبها


----------



## الحجرة (14 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله يا اخ محسن بارك الله فيك


----------



## chem_man77 (14 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخواني انا بحاجة لفورملات دهان الاملشن والفلفت والاكشل والمجون مع خطوات التصنيع
ومشكورة جهودكم وخصوصا الاخ محسن والاخ الحجرة


----------



## محسن النقيب (14 أغسطس 2008)

*كل شي عن الاصباغ*

http://www.answers.com/topic/pigment


----------



## pachin (8 فبراير 2009)

ارجوا من ادارة الموقع ابراز اهم الشركات التى تتعامل فى المواد الكيماويه لتصنيع دهان البلاستيك بمصر
واشكر لكم مجهودكم الكبير


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (8 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيكم أااااااااااااااااااااالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ عافــــــــــــيةـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع وننتظر المزيد ........


----------



## المهندسه ليى (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك وعاشت ايدك
تحياتي..


----------



## ارهينيوس (9 فبراير 2009)

واللة جهد اكثر من رائع مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (15 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم م/ محسن النقيب ارجو افادتي عن خلطة معجون الجدران وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ريم سعد (5 مايو 2009)

الف شكر معلومات قيمه جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## عوئشز (7 مايو 2009)

*اخي الكريم م/ محسن النقيب ارجو افادتي عن خلطة معجون الجدران ودهانات البلاستيك *​

ارجوا المساعدة وارسالة على الخاص ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فارس موج البحر (7 مايو 2009)

*خلطة معجون الجدران*



عوئشز قال:


> *اخي الكريم م/ محسن النقيب ارجو افادتي عن خلطة معجون الجدران ودهانات البلاستيك *​
> 
> 
> ارجوا المساعدة وارسالة على الخاص ولك جزيل الشكر


 

اخى الفاضل المعجون ينقسم الى جزئين

1 - معجون بلدى 
2 - معجون جاهز 

بس انا هتكلم على حسب خبرتى فى المعجون البلدى ويتكون من 
1-زنك
2- سبيداك
3- زيت 
4- غراء 
وكل هذه المواد من محلات الدهانات 

الطريقة التحضير 
يرعى عدم خلط كميه كبيره من الزنك مع السبيداك 
بمعنى بسيط لو انتا خلط كيلو سبيداك يبقى لازم تضيف ربع كيلو زنك ده طبعا مثال بسيط وعلى حسب الكميه اللى انتا عوزها 
وبعد كده تضيف بردو نسبه بسيطه من الزيت على حسب الكميه بردو يعنى على كل كيلو كوب من الزيت
والغراء نفس الشىء على حسب الكميه اللى هتعملها

وتخلط هذه المواد كلها على بعضها حتى تبقى زى العجينه سميكه

بس ده الطريقه اللى متبعه فى مصر 

على قد معلوماتى ارجو ان تستفيد منها


----------



## عوئشز (7 مايو 2009)

فارس موج البحر قال:


> اخى الفاضل المعجون ينقسم الى جزئين
> 
> 1 - معجون بلدى
> 2 - معجون جاهز
> ...


 مشكور اخوي انا اريد النسب والكميات الداخلة في صناعة الدهانات وكيف طريقة عملها


----------



## قمراية (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا مشكورين لجهودكم واشارك الاخ ماجد مصر في طلبة و شكرا للادارة


----------



## kh-ah (2 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اخي تفيدني بكيفية طلاء المخمل علي البلاستيك كما في علب المجوهرات
مع خالص شكري


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (2 فبراير 2010)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (3 فبراير 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (26 فبراير 2010)

اللة يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك فيك اخى الكريم
واريد ان يخبرنى احد طريقة تصنيع الثتر لتخفيف البويات الدوكو ويكون رخيص الثمن
وشكرا


----------



## hs_chimie (26 فبراير 2010)

merci


----------



## Saad Ghareba (27 فبراير 2010)

أخى محسن كم هو جميل ان نسمع عنك وعن اخبارك بعد ثلاثة عشر سنة ونرى مثل هذه المشاركات الرائعة من مهندس كيميائى مهتم
أخوك سعد غريبة 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## دريد 33 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## SASCHEME (6 يوليو 2010)

عضو جديد اي سؤال كيميائي موجود الرد عليه وشكرا


----------



## SASCHEME (6 يوليو 2010)

السلر المائي بديل رائع عن الدهانات الزيتية يوجد ملفات pdf


----------



## نجمة الكتب (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على كل حرف....


----------



## chemistahmedfathy (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لو سمحتم عايز اعرص صفات واستخدام كلا من الريزن اللونج والشورت والميديم 
وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا


----------



## aboodaif (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا - معلومة توفر الوقت والمال ، والتجربة تضيف الكثير .


----------



## zinedine4 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ثائر الفقهاء (16 يناير 2011)

ممكن اخي تفيدني بكيفية طلاء المخمل علي البلاستيك كما في علب المجوهرات


----------



## ossass73 (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم كنت بسأل عن التيتانيم واستخدامه فى صناعات البويات


----------



## Saad Ghareba (1 فبراير 2012)

تحياتى لك اخى محسن من اخوك سعد غريبة


----------



## مازن81 (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## كيميائيه1 (5 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافيه بهذا التعاون بالملفات


----------



## egyscream (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOHAMMAD.SHAHAWY (11 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت يا اخى فىالله ممكن اعرف ماده تزيد من الاللمعان فى البويات سواء المعجونات او البلاستيكات غير ماده ايوبرلان او المصدف


----------



## nasemm (23 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أرجو المساعدة في صناعة الدهانات والتكلفة الاولية لمعمل دهانات


----------



## khalid elnaji (5 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## sasa4m (17 يناير 2015)

ما شاء الله ربنا يبارك


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

ممكن ال formula الخاصه بتصنيع ال driers المصنوعة من الكوبالت


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (23 أبريل 2015)

many thanks


----------



## saeed2000yamin (1 يونيو 2015)

Very gooooood


----------

